# ZFS sharesmb property from opensolaris can not be turned off



## ronnylov (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi!

I have migrated from opensolaris to FreeBSD 8.1 (and now I like FreeBSD much more) and I have transferred my old zpool to my new FreBSD installation. However I forgot to turn off the sharesmb property on some zfs file systems and now I get messages of unsupported option sharesmb every time I boot. If I try to change the property it does not work because it is an unsupported option that can not bee changed. I can understand it is prevented to turn on because the CIFS server is not implemented in FreeBSD but it should be possible to turn it off after importing a pool previously used with another OS.

I use samba now so I do not need this property enabled and I want to get rid of the annoying messages during boot. I do not have the opensolaris system installed any more (I re-used the harddrives on FreeBSD). Any suggestions what to do?


----------



## jem (Sep 10, 2010)

I suspect you'll just have to ignore the error message.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Sep 11, 2010)

is there an OSOL live cd you could boot from and do the work?


----------



## ronnylov (Sep 13, 2010)

I just realized that if I create a new zfs file system then this unsupported option is switched off on the new file system. I can then just copy the files from the old zfs file system to the new zfs file system and destroy the old file system when everything is copied and finally rename the new file system to the old name and everything will be fine. Actually I was planning to do this anyway because I want to change to fletcher4 checksums instead of fletcher2.


----------

